# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كتاب الخرائط الذهنية .. لسور القرآن الكريم .. إعداد / صفية عبدالرحمن السحيبانى

## احمد حامد الشافعى

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...s_of_Quran.pdf


 الخرائط الذهنية لسور القرآن الكريم: هذه  الرسالة تحتوي على خرائط مُرتَّبة على سور القرآن الكريم، وهي نافعةٌ جدًّا  لمن أراد أن يحفظ القرآن بسهولة؛ فهي تضع للسورة عنوانًا يُوضِّح المقصود  من السورة وهدفَها، ثم هي أيضًا تُقسِّم السورة الواحدة إلى العديد من  الأفرع تسهيلاً لفهمها وحفظها، تعتمد بصورةٍ أساسية على مواضيع الآيات  المتتالية، كل ثلاث آيات أو أكثر تتحدَّث عن موضوع أو قضية يكون لذلك عنوان  مُوحَّد.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير الملحم

لعل الشجرة أغفلت اﻵيات من 26إلى 35 وهي تتكلم عن ابراهيم عليه السلام  والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقومه ونفس الخطأ وجدته في برنامج لقارئة مصرية  والله تعالى أعلم

----------

